# [Request] - Presentation describing FreeBSD



## mix_room (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple of years ago I saw a video of a presentation describing what FreeBSD was. The interesting thing about this presentation was that there was only a single 'concept' per slide. 
Soemthing like: 

```
What is FreeBSD
FreeBSD 
is
a 
OS
```

Unfortunately I have not been able to find it again, but would greatly appreciate if I could. 
If anyone knows when/where/by whom the presentation was held, or has a copy of the clip that would be great.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 11, 2011)

I found it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7tvI6JCXD0

No wonder I could not find it, had the wrong thing in mind.


----------

